# Health insurance for international studetns in Canada



## bluesfan (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone:

I am going to be moving to Canada early next year as a student and I was wondering if anyone can suggest a good (i.e. tried and tested) health insurance programme/scheme from a decent insurance company that does health insurance for expats moving to Canada? I have been searching all over the internet lately and there seem to be so many insurance companies offering all sorts of products and promising all kinds of things but I am not sure which one of them are really good. I would appreciate it if anyone can share their suggestions or reccommendations, i would b very grateful!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum blues fan!

Sorry can't really help you on that one, if you are on a study visa, do you need to arrange insurance from your home country or from Canada?


----------



## bluesfan (Nov 25, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Welcome to the Forum blues fan!
> 
> Sorry can't really help you on that one, if you are on a study visa, do you need to arrange insurance from your home country or from Canada?



Hi Louise and thanks for the quick reply! Regarding your question, the answer is no, a person on study visa isn't required to arrange for insurance from his/her home country. But I prefer to get health insurance sorted out before I arrive in Canada. I realize that Canada, citizens are covered by provincial health care schemes. But I am wondering what do other expats (students or otherwise) do about health care and health insurance? Any feedback would be most appreciated!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Did a bit of research and the CIC webiste recommends you get in touch with the school/university you will be studying at. Healthcare varies so much province to province. Studying in Canada: Study permits - Arriving 
Hope this helps Louise


----------

